# Lily pipes for shallow tanks



## callmephathead (19 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of setting up a shallow tank, only 30cm high without substrate so probably 25cm from top of substrate to top of the tank.
I have been looking for a lily pipe with a diameter of 17mm for a 16/22 pipe that is less than 25cm long, and it has proved very difficult to source...Especially the intake pipe...In fact I have found only one on eBay :

 Aquarium Glass Inflow and Outflow Lily Pipe 13mm / 17mm ADA Canister Live Plants | eBay

Has anyone come across something different? I am not interested in DIY solutions, but I am not fussed if it is made of plastic, as long as it's clear transparent.

Thanks


----------



## Alastair (19 Sep 2013)

Tmc outlets are great as they really soften the flow and theyre pretty good money too and honestly solidly built compared to others. Never had one break yet. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callmephathead (19 Sep 2013)

Alastair said:


> Tmc outlets are great as they really soften the flow and theyre pretty good money too and honestly solidly built compared to others. Never had one break yet.


Thanks, but everything I found, including the TMC were around 30cm or 35cm long...and that would mean having the bend of the intake pipe 5cm higher than the side of the tank...or do you have a link to a short intake pipe?


----------



## Alastair (19 Sep 2013)

The Cal Aqua nano efflux f1 is more what your after then 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callmephathead (19 Sep 2013)

Alastair said:


> The Cal Aqua nano efflux f1 is more what your after then


Thanks again for your help, the efflux f1 is not exactly what I am looking for, but it pointed me to the influx X3s 17mm that is exactly what I need for the intake pipe!
Thanks again for your help

I would still be happy to see other options if anyone has any?


----------



## George Farmer (19 Sep 2013)

From UKAPS Sponsor... 

Cascade Glass Nano Inlet Pipe 17mm


----------



## callmephathead (19 Sep 2013)

George Farmer said:


> From UKAPS Sponsor...
> Cascade Glass Nano Inlet Pipe 17mm


 
Thanks George! and from a sponsor even better!


----------

